# Bijou's First Birthday!!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:chili:Today's the day!!!!:chili:

My darling :tender::heart::wub2: B-I-J-O-U :wub2: :heart::tender:turns one year old today!!!! 

I'm so blessed to have her and Casanova [as my owners]. :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you all for getting to know my babies. They mean the world to me!! 

Here's a pic I took of her last night getting a tummy rub in some super cute Go Fetch tic tac clips and bands.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

A very happy birthday to sweet and gorgeous Bijou!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahhhh... What a sweetheart
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bijou!!
You have the same Birthday as my Roxy!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Bijou!! She really is a little bijou too- I LOVE her!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sophia I can't believe she is one today!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL BIJOU GIRL!!!!!

Wishing you a year of love, hugs and fun!!!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

Such beautiful double hair clips in her beautiful snowy hair.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:tender:arty::celebrate - fireworHAPPY BDAY BIJOU !!! SHE IS JUST TOO PRETTY ! I LOVE HER COAT , HER BEAUTIFUL FACE , HER LIL CLIPS , EVERYTHING !!! HAPPY FIRST BDAY BABY GIRL !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One year old already! Well Happy Birthday sweet Bijou!! We love you:wub:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

happy birthday! are those clips specifically for dogs? I've been looking around and I just found the tommy clips for children..wondering if I could use those as well


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Bijou! You and my Callie are almost twins.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful picture. Happy Birthday to such a beautiful girl Bijou!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday!! arty:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind wishes!! 

Unlike Casanova, Bijou seems to know it's her birthday...she's spent the whole day demanding tummy rubs and treats....or maybe she feels emboldened by her new pigtails....



MaxnMinnie said:


> happy birthday! are those clips specifically for dogs? I've been looking around and I just found the tommy clips for children..wondering if I could use those as well


I'm not sure if these tic tacs are made specifically for dogs. I first bought them on Woof Clothing, but they came in an assorted pack and I only wanted pinks and blues. Des carries them now at My Go Fetch. I don't know the answer to your question, but perhaps she can weigh in on whether these were made FOR dogs or not. I love that the pups cannot rub their hair off with these...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:tender::heart::heart::heart::tender:Happy Birthday Sweet Bijou:tender::heart::heart::heart::tender:

I love your little picture and your little clippies!!! That is adorable!!!!!


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Happy birthday Bijou! Hope you have a sweet one


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bijou arty: arty: You keep that Mummy of yours on her toes today.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub2::tender::wub2::tender:HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIJOU:wub2::tender::wub2::tender:
You are so adorable..Get all the belly rubs you can, work
it girlfriend!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy first Birthday gorgeous Bijou!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Bijou*​Bijou (and Casanova) is just sooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. Hard to believe that she's already a year old. 

Bijou, I know that your Mom will make this a very special day for you!!!:chili::chili::chili:​


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday to a beautiful girl!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday sweetheart Bijou!!artytime:
i hope you have an extra special day!!:wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*happy birthday beautiful bijou!!!!*


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday to Bijou! She's cute beyond words!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Bijou!!
That picture is adorable! I can't get over how beautiful that girl is. :wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

:cheer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIJOU :cheer:




:wub::wub::wub: We love you, you adorable little girl :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Happy Birthday beautiful Bijou!!!!!! Gosh she is a beauty.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, pretty Bijou!!!!

(where has the time gone?)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You can't possibly be one already!!! My goodness - time certainly does fly. Hunter and I hope you have a wonderful birthday and we are sending lots of hugs and belly rubs to such a special birthday girl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:chili:Thank you, everyone!:chili: This is from Bijou:

"I'm having a great birfday! I pwayed with my brother and got lots of tummy rubs and treats. And then my Mommy took me shopping, and I got petted by lots of adoring fans. And finally, I just had buffalo for dinner for the first time. It was crazy yum. Now I'm going to pway with Daddy. I wuv you Awnties!!" :heart::heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

waggybaby said:


> :cheer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIJOU :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iris, Thank you so much again for the other day!! We love Sasha!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful Bijou!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Happy Birthday, Bijou!! How can you be a year old?? You are just so precious. What an adorable picture of you. I hear you had a wonderful time today and must have gone hunting in Wyoming to get that Buffalo for dinner. :eek2_gelb2: Enjoy playing with Daddy, Mommy, and Casanova. In fact, why don't you tell mommy you want to celebrate your birthday everyday. :chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Bisou darling!!!

Coco & Paris are sharing a first birthday with you!
They send you extra special puppy kisses!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bisou sweetheart. I can't believe she is a year old already!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bijou  I cannot believe she is one already - she is such a doll


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Bijou*
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy, Happy Birthday sweet Bijou. A yr old already?? Hard to believe. That's a precious picture of your adorable little birthday girl.:wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bijou!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, beautiful doesn't even begin to describe her face. How about perfection?! :wub::wub::wub: Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet, sweet girl! Happy Birthday to you from across the world! You are a beautiful piece of God's creation! :Cute Malt::Sooo cute:
May you live long, healthly & happily. May you always enjoy special belly-rubs and treats. 
Kisses from Kitzi!:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry we're late in wishing you a happy birthday, darlin'! That photo of you is beyond adorable!:wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

beauty.. happy bday bijou!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy happy Birthday Bijou!!! I love your adorable face!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

All the best to your 1st birthday, sweet Bijou! 

We're sure, your Mommy and brother spoiled you very much!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, am so very sorry to have greeted your darling baby on her birthday . . . Happy Birthday Bijou . . .you are one stunning LADY . . . I just love that pic you took of her . . .wish I could jump through the skin and give that little angel a huge hug :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Bijou! She looks so sweet in pink:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lovely lovely Bijou!!! Happy 1st Birthday!!!

May you live a long healthy treat filled life!!!


----------

